# PS3 won't go online even though it's detected



## Rancho5

My PS3 is usually able to get online no problem but now all of a sudden it can't find it. Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## Moonfly

What is it that cant be found, your home network or PSN. Does the web browser still work?


----------



## Rancho5

DSN Error. My home network works fine but the PS3 cannot find anything now.


----------



## Ares

What is the error code number it's giving you?


----------



## Rancho5

I'm currently at work so let me post it when I get home early this afternoon. Thanks.


----------



## Ares

Ok no worries, so moving forward here is the PS3 hardwired or are you using it wireless?


----------



## Rancho5

Wireless. And it all was working great until I changed the router settings to block all net access from midnight to 5:00AM. It may have been a coincidence but I don't know that much about all this. It shouldn't have messed up the PS3 but who knows. Anyway, I went back and changed the router to the way it was before but no change on the PS3.

I've gone through the settings on the PS3 several times now and redone stuff but to no avail. Passwords, etc.


----------



## Moonfly

Have you tried to re-run the network setup routine, or just messed with the settings yourself. Typically, its much easier to start again from scratch, the PS3 will then try detect your router settings, so if they have changed, a setup re-run should account for that itself.


----------



## Rancho5

Moonfly said:


> Have you tried to re-run the network setup routine, or just messed with the settings yourself. Typically, its much easier to start again from scratch, the PS3 will then try detect your router settings, so if they have changed, a setup re-run should account for that itself.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rancho5

Here is the message: The page cannot be displayed. Go to settings> network settings> and check your settings. 80130182
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Moonfly

Then best thing is to do just that. Go back to the system setting drop down, and goto network settings. Then run the wireless connection manager again. That should take care of it. If it doesnt, test it via a cable first to ensure the issue is with the wireless within the PS3.


----------



## Rancho5

OK. I've gone through the set up 5 times and each time it tells me that "The attempt to obtain an IP address timed out".

I've also entered my IP address manually. When I press enter it gives me Edit option or Cancel option and go back arrow. All I can do is arrow back, back, back. It doesn't seem to care what the IP address is after I enter it. In other words, once I enter it manually, what next? PS3 not forthcoming with next option.

*Edit: Ran a cable from the PS3 to my router. It works fine now. Is the wireless out on the PS3 and does it need to go back to Costco for an exchange?*


----------



## Moonfly

Thats got to be a router issue IMO. What model router is it, and are you wireless N or B/G. I think that as you messed with the router, I would next try a factory reset on the router, and set it up again. If you use the same SSID and passwords, then your wireless devices shouldnt need reconnecting to it, they should still be able to do it automatically.


----------



## Rancho5

But the laptop I am using right now is wireless as is my iMac and two ipods and they are all working.

It's a Cisco WRT54GS


----------



## Moonfly

Then try the PS3 hard wired, and make sure its the wireless with the problem, and not the PS3 itself. Once you discount everything it isnt, its easier to get to grips with the issue. I'll be offline now till tomorrow (my time), but you might find help here . Post back with how you get on and I'll see what else we can come up with to sort this for you then.

edit:

Is this your router:

http://homesupport.cisco.com/en-us/wireless/lbc/WRT54G/download

If you let me know what version it is, then I'll see if I can grab its manual and help out further.


----------



## Rancho5

The PS3 is hard wired and it does work perfectly. And my iMac, laptop and two iPods all work wirelessly so doesn't that indicate that the router is working fine?


----------



## Moonfly

Then it sounds like the router could possibly be specifically blocking the PS3, firewalls and media settings within the router can cause these issues occasionally. Check within the settings of the router to see if there are any modes to prioritise or activate features that help with gaming type activities. My router has these (QoS is one such feature). I know nothing of your router, so your going to have to take a look yourself. If you need help, then post some screen shots of the various options screen on your router, so I can take a look at the features it has.


----------



## Ares

Sorry that I have been away for awhile, I see your getting error 80130182 I haven gotten this on more than one occasion so here is something that you can try that has worked for me in the past.

1) Power down the PS3 by flipping the switch in the back

2) Power down your router by unplugging it and leave unplugged for a minute or two then power everything back up, this should clear up it.

Now if this doesn't clear the issue, then it is as Dan said your router is blocking the PS3 for some reason now which will require some investigation as to why.


----------



## Rancho5

OP Here. Here's the latest on the PS3 wireless debacle.

My bro in law, who is this computer guru, couldn't find a reason why the PS3 and router are not talking to each other. The problem was when the PS3 tried to get the key from the router. It never worked. So we took all security limits off the router and the PS3 still couldn't find the router. Long story short, after many different attempts he concluded that the PS3's wireless portion is kaput.

But then he asked if it was possible to connect it via wire. I can and so he suggested that I just keep it connected that way. Much faster too.

So now I have a PS3 whose wireless is broken apparently, but I really don't care because I will use a wire for faster speed anyway.

Thanks for all the great advice!


----------



## Moonfly

One way to be sure is take it to another's house that has wireless and test it. That said, if your happy now, then thats all that really matters. It would be nice to nail it on the head though.


----------



## Rancho5

My feelings too, but if a professional networking guy says its the PS3, then that's good enough for me. I'm tempted to take it back to Costco under warranty and get another one, hook it wired for fastest speed and still know that the wireless works.

What would you do?


----------



## sparky77

I initially had trouble getting the wireless on my ps3 slim to connect, I had to enter all the settings manually including the dns servers listed in my router configuration, then it worked. It seems the ps3 is not very good at autodiscovery, so try punching in everything manually.


----------



## Rancho5

sparky77 said:


> I initially had trouble getting the wireless on my ps3 slim to connect, I had to enter all the settings manually including the dns servers listed in my router configuration, then it worked. It seems the ps3 is not very good at autodiscovery, so try punching in everything manually.


Tried it...dozens of times. Thanks.


----------



## bmurphy2121

I had the same problem where mine was always connected to my network and then all of the sudden it wasnt working. My solution was to upgrade to the new firmware, then is was working like normal. Have you upgraded to new firmware? if not try that and see if it works if not then get a new one.


----------



## Ares

Rancho at this point of the game I would advise since your still under warranty to take it back and pick up a new one.


----------



## Rancho5

Problem solved: Took it back to Costco, hooked up the new one and it found my network perfectly. Runs like a champ now. Strange that just the wireless would go out though. I will be running a wire soon though for faster loads.

Thanks for all the help!


----------

